# Lcd led Samsung T19A350 no enciende (standby parpadea 6 veces)



## oscargabgar (Ago 28, 2014)

Hola como mencione tengo un problema con lcd led Samsung t19a350, es que no enciende y parpadea 6 veces el led de standby y nada mas. El caso es asi: el televisor fue movido de una habitacion a otra enchufandose en una zapatilla que tenia falso contacto; por lo que se el televisor intento prender mas de una vez y se bloqueo. Lo desarme y lo que encontre es que las tensiones de fuente me daban correctas, los 5 volts, 13 volts y 12 volts (todos van a la main board), revise capacitores y todos bien, la prueba que hice que aconsejan es desconectar la ficha que va a la main board y obtuve tension en los led de retroiluminacion por lo que dicen que el problema esta en la main. Busque en internet y no aparece ningun tipo de informacion de estos teles asi que llame al 0800 de SAMSUNG (tierra del fuego), donde me dijeron que ellos no brindan informacion mas que a los tecnicos autorizados de la firma (que por cierto se hallan a mas de 600 km de donde vivo), sumado a eso el tele ya tiene mas de 2 años por lo que caduco la garantia (que es de 3 meses). Mi pregunta es la siguiente: Alguien sabe o conoce la tabla de errores de este tipo de modelo (el significado de los parpadeos)? O bien si alguien tiene los esquemas que pudiese compartir de este lcd o bien que se puede haber quemado en la main ? 
Desde ya muchas gracias. ...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 31, 2014)

en capital federal tienen muchos servicies autorizados,
no se de zona o provincia seras


----------

